# Wininet.dll - HELP



## baddis (Oct 5, 2005)

I need some help. Recently when I log into my desktop, I am receiving an error stating, "This application has failed to start because wininet.dll was not found. Reinstalling may fix the problem." I have no idea what this this. Can someone please help me???


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

You bet. You can download the file from the link below and followthe insyallatin instruction, which are preaty clear.

If you do have problems let us know. Also please let us know if you have found your solution.

Good luck! We will await your report.


----------



## baddis (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wininet.DLL - Help - jgvernonco*

jgvernonco,

Thanks for the reply. However, I did not see a specific link. Could you please provide more direction.

Regards,


----------

